# Airport Snow Removal Symposim in Buffalo NY



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I stopped by the Airport snow Removal Symposium that is in town this week. These things are huge I could even get some of them in one picture


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.........................................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

////////////////////////////


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

--------------------------------


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow those are some awesome pics gv... looks like quite the show they have out there.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That Class tractor seems to have the exhaust stack in a weird spot.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice pics GV


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, alot of nice pics. I don't know what half of that stuff is for.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It sure would be fun to clear some runways with that stuff.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Did you put a deposit down on any of them?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BigDave12768;778960 said:


> Did you put a deposit down on any of them?


They say if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics gv  and thanks for the invite it was fun *


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

awsome pic's GV, Is there like a mailing list that will give you the dates of all the upcomming showes in the area? it seams like i alway here about them when its too late


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Alpha Property;779019 said:


> awsome pic's GV, Is there like a mailing list that will give you the dates of all the upcomming showes in the area? it seams like i alway here about them when its too late


I just happen to see it on the web,didn't know about it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Update. it's coming back in April of 2010 so here's a heads up .I'll be going if anyone wants to do an internet hookup let me know.

http://www.snowsymposium.org/cfiles/home.php


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

wonder how much fluid film those guys could burn threw


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

what was the purpose of the brush's on the ASV with plow?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

NIce pics makes my old junk look pretty sad.haha oh well thanks for sharing


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

fireball;1024372 said:


> what was the purpose of the brush's on the ASV with plow?


I dont know much about airport plowing, but i believe the brushes are used to clear around the light beacons along the runway. One of the pics there is a piece of equipment dedicated to this.

Great Pics GV thanks for posting them for us. Would love to see some of those things in action.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow!! Awesome equipment!! I'd go nuts there!


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

THOSE ARE SICK!!! Wish they would have one of those like events like that around here sometime.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Those look like some fun machines to play with.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats some big equipment.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Great pics! All that stuff needs FF to stay looking new


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cubanb343;1024843 said:


> Great pics! All that stuff needs FF to stay looking new


Trying to get Dano or Joy to go to it.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Clearing around taxi/runway lights?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

so thats where I left my ......um......um awww crap theres alot of things that I have no idea what they do


----------



## dieacst (Dec 7, 2006)

*Admission*

I called to see how much admission is, they want $100.00 for a day pass, any one have any ideas to get in for free, Looks like a good show.......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Go to the side door and hand security a 20 ....use JDDAVE as the secret password and get a free jacket!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last year I just walked into the front door.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Knockah22;1024509 said:


> I dont know much about airport plowing, but i believe the brushes are used to clear around the light beacons along the runway. One of the pics there is a piece of equipment dedicated to this.
> 
> Great Pics GV thanks for posting them for us. Would love to see some of those things in action.


You would need security clearance for that.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1025001 said:


> Go to the side door and hand security a 20 ....use JDDAVE as the secret password and get a free jacket!!!!


:laughing::laughing: lmfao that's great!

Those machines are very impressive! Thanks for sharing GV!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Some of those look prety compicaded lol.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;1033332 said:


> Some of those look prety compicaded lol.


So complicated that they inhibit spelling abilities.


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

Great pictures and very impressive equipment, thanks for sharing. I can't even imagine what the price tag on some of those units are.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

That power sweeper looks like 30 ft wide lollll

Nice equipment!! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;1025001 said:


> Go to the side door and hand security a 20 ....use JDDAVE as the secret password and get a free jacket!!!!


dont forget you get to ride in one of his tractors too :laughing:


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

neat toys!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

I love the hand sign on the second one... as though your hands are your biggest concern when one of those is barreling down on you.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

wow. those look amazingly fun to play with. great pics.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Great photos,
I see Oshkosh is being pushed out of the Airport business looking at those photos anyways..
If I am to continue in commercial snow removal I need to get on a large airport...Running this State Junk is getting very very old!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

who affords this stuff, no wonder were broke just because we have the ability to make these things doesn't mean we should,

stop buying these army of one machines and get people with shovels back to work,

pretty soon it will be one guy biz and your driveway is 100 a push to justify his equip. lol


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*LOL, If the tree huggers have their way*



IPLOWSNO;1094762 said:


> who affords this stuff, no wonder were broke just because we have the ability to make these things doesn't mean we should,
> 
> stop buying these army of one machines and get people with shovels back to work,
> 
> pretty soon it will be one guy biz and your driveway is 100 a push to justify his equip. lol


 Could be very true and sooner than we think, Just think if the tree huggers have their way anything that has been treated would have to be hauled off and processed/filtered before heading back to the water table....Sounds expensive $$$$$$$


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this coming back this year?


----------



## boltzrlandscape (Jan 9, 2009)

I plow for a company down at newark liberty airport in NJ and i have had the pleasure to see some of these toys in action that the port authority has and by far the coolest machine i have seen is the towable sweeper/blower with the plow on front. These machines move tons of snow fast too!!!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

This would be very cool to check out and even cooler to see it in action!


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Most of those are pretty insane.


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

wow thoes are some awsome pics thanks for taking the time to post them!!


----------



## GTCPW (Feb 19, 2011)

very cool, very cool indeed


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Coming up again this year Exhibit hall Monday April 18th and Tuesday the 19th
info here.
http://www.snowsymposium.org/cfiles/program.php

Might make a trip out. Depends on the weather and business.

Keith


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think I need to get the camera out again.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Any idea what the cost is to get into the exhibit hall?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I just walked into it.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

grandview;1261417 said:


> I just walked into it.


I saw the registration was like $130, I think your plan is much better!


----------



## Bones357 (Dec 28, 2010)

That is sharp! I'd love to see it with a plow.


----------



## PlowzGuy (Mar 4, 2011)

Bones357;1261836 said:


> That is sharp! I'd love to see it with a plow.


I bet that MACK can push some serious snow!


----------



## Bones357 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just noticed that the hitch on that Mack is for a roll-over plow.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Dan85;1261530 said:


> I saw the registration was like $130, I think your plan is much better!


$130, you gotta be kidding! I was thinking about going, but $130 is a little much. It would be nice to be able to walk in with no charge, but I would hate to drive 8 hrs. to find out that its is going to cost me $130.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

as I said last time I just walked in .


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That Mack is awesome. Is that a epoke spreader?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Wish I was there for it, looks like fun!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Fyi*

I talked to Linda Francis (716)630-6021 from the 45th International Aviation Snow Symposium, and she said this was an off year and there was going to be snow products there but very little to no equipment there this year. Next year is when all the equipment is scheduled to be there. Thought some of you would like to know.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if the world don't end in 2012 I'll be there then.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1267060 said:


> Well if the world don't end in 2012 I'll be there then.


Well the world didn't end yet,so I'm going this year. it's the equipment year so all the big toys should be there.

http://www.snowsymposium.org/cfiles/home.php


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bones357;1262299 said:


> I just noticed that the hitch on that Mack is for a roll-over plow.


Those Mack's replaced monstrous Oshkosh trucks of similar specs. The Oshkosh did have the rollover plow and I didn't expect anything different for the replacements.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

It was much easier when they held it at Logan Airport in Boston...For me anyways..lol


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

grandview;1460329 said:


> Well the world didn't end yet,so I'm going this year. it's the equipment year so all the big toys should be there.
> 
> http://www.snowsymposium.org/cfiles/home.php


Thanks for posting this up GV. Hopefully I'll be able to make it. I'm just going to walk in like I own the place. If that fails, I'll just politely ask if I can come in a look at the big trucks.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

grandview;1460329 said:


> Well the world didn't end yet,so I'm going this year. it's the equipment year so all the big toys should be there.
> 
> http://www.snowsymposium.org/cfiles/home.php


I hope you past all your photos this year to they are great to see. Thumbs Up

can you take photos of all the M-B companies, Oshkosh, and Wausau trucks

You would make my week if you could.

THANKS


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

This years show is going on in a couple weeks. Grandview, do they have trade dhow passes or did you just walk in?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

take lots of pics!!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoping to go, if so i will get some pics, just waiting to find out about trade show only, already planning on going to SIMA this year, 2 trade full trips definitely not int the budget. This industry is so diverse but the airports have the cutting edge stiff then it trickles down from there is my belief.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm just walking in like last time. Act like you own the place.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice, thanks Grandview.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's an idea,call them to see what the deal is! Take the 90 over and you'll be there in an hour. 5 bucks for parking and a couple of beers while looking!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Email already sent yesterday, of course get auto response out of office.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

New driveway rig? Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

grandview;1472800 said:


> I'm just walking in like last time. Act like you own the place.


Did the same thing when I was drinking in bars under age! I have to dust off some of my old tricks if I remember them. See you there Grandview.


----------

